# Mullet Mullet Mullet - Blue Blue Blue fish



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I fished for about 3 hours today (11/9/10) in the surf near PlayaLinda, caught tons of blue fish. They are very good size, 2-3lbs each. Millions of mullet close to the beach. Gotcha and topwater are very effective weapons. My arms are very sored. Go have some fun while they are around.


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

I was there too. Bluefish all day. Throw a mullet on the hook and you were guaranteed a Blue. Fun fight.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

JTX280Z said:


> I was there too. Bluefish all day. Throw a mullet on the hook and you were guaranteed a Blue. Fun fight.


Hey what lot were you fishing in? Have to make it there this weekend. :fishing:


----------



## TheDr (Jun 21, 2010)

North or South side of CNS? Or is only the Southside considered Playalinda?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah, only south side has nude beach - therefore we called it Play-A-Linda.


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Sand Dollar said:


> Hey what lot were you fishing in? Have to make it there this weekend. :fishing:


We were at lot 9. There were tons of mullet in the first trough so bring your cast net. Me and my buddy were standing on the sand bar just beyond and could see the Bluefish in the face of the oncoming waves. The other people surf fishing were also having a blast. I think you could have done just as fine at other lots though. Seeing that you'll be going on the weekend you're going to have to deal with regular beach goers. So you'll probably have to be picky as to which lot to fish. We'll probably be out there Friday so I'll post a report so you'll know what to expect on the weekend.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

JTX280Z said:


> We were at lot 9. There were tons of mullet in the first trough so bring your cast net. Me and my buddy were standing on the sand bar just beyond and could see the Bluefish in the face of the oncoming waves. The other people surf fishing were also having a blast. I think you could have done just as fine at other lots though. Seeing that you'll be going on the weekend you're going to have to deal with regular beach goers. So you'll probably have to be picky as to which lot to fish. We'll probably be out there Friday so I'll post a report so you'll know what to expect on the weekend.


Sounds good, thank you sir.


----------



## JTX280Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Sand Dollar said:


> Sounds good, thank you sir.


Well I went out to Playalinda today. It was pretty rough out there. There is a system in the Atlantic that's causing rough surf. We were pushed back all the way to the dunes. It's supposed to get even worse for the weekend. 

Only caught one catfish and one bluefish. It'd be better to fish the inter-coastal waters. Definitely need bring hefty weights to keep your rigs from shifting if you do decide to hit the beach.


----------

